# Black Shoals or Stone Mountain ?



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 6, 2010)

Which of these 2 lakes do you guys think, has the best appeal on a Jonboat Club's Schedule? 

Please take into consideration .....

(1) timely launching/parking for (let's say) 30 tow vehicles and trailers.

(2) gas powered outboards (10 hp max) verses electric power only.

(3) parking/event fees.

(4) lake size and layout, how big does each lake fish with the larger turnouts.

I'm sure that many of you would like to consider with dates would be scheduled for 2 these events, before making a decision. Well, take into consideration ..... that the dates would be rotated annually.


----------



## Randall (Sep 6, 2010)

For 30 boats Black Shoals  fishes much bigger than Stone Mountain and has more parking. I prefer to fish Black Shoals also. Stone Mountain is the more popular lake and always has more boats on the water besides what is in the tournament like rowing teams, rental boats, kayaks, and others just fishing.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the insight Randall. You make a great point about the pleasure boaters and such.


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks for the insight Randall. You make a great point about the pleasure boaters and such.



Black Shoals is the best cold water lake around!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 6, 2010)

A Crappie Fisherman said:


> Black Shoals is the best cold water lake around!



Thanks ACF.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 6, 2010)

There are no fish in Black Shoals!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 6, 2010)

Terry I think Blackshoals is great for a tourney


----------



## Reminex (Sep 6, 2010)

I would much rather fish black shoals, I think Black Shoals is the better lake for what your doing, but one thing to consider is what a pain it is to get everyone launched.  30 boats is a nightmare when it comes to putting in and pulling out.  Also the dock and bank fisherman at that lake make it nearly impossible to weigh in at the ramp. there are just to many people.  So everyone would have to pull out of the lake and youll have to get all the fish back to the lake from the parking lot!  And if you wait for all the anglers to pull out and get to the parking lot before you weigh, it could take 45 minutes!


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 6, 2010)

Reminex said:


> I would much rather fish black shoals, I think Black Shoals is the better lake for what your doing, but one thing to consider is what a pain it is to get everyone launched.  30 boats is a nightmare when it comes to putting in and pulling out.  Also the dock and bank fisherman at that lake make it nearly impossible to weigh in at the ramp. there are just to many people.  So everyone would have to pull out of the lake and youll have to get all the fish back to the lake from the parking lot!  And if you wait for all the anglers to pull out and get to the parking lot before you weigh, it could take 45 minutes!



HVBA always just weighs in around all the people, they will move, just waiting for a dead fish to take home to eat


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 7, 2010)

Reminex said:


> I would much rather fish black shoals, I think Black Shoals is the better lake for what your doing, but one thing to consider is what a pain it is to get everyone launched.  30 boats is a nightmare when it comes to putting in and pulling out.  Also the dock and bank fisherman at that lake make it nearly impossible to weigh in at the ramp. there are just to many people.  So everyone would have to pull out of the lake and youll have to get all the fish back to the lake from the parking lot!  And if you wait for all the anglers to pull out and get to the parking lot before you weigh, it could take 45 minutes!



First, thanks to everyone for your opinions.

These issues are really my biggest/only concern. And a drive by weigh-in (so to speak) would be our objective. The fish would be managed (in large 120 qt. aerated & rejuvenated coolers) and transported back to the lake in groups ASAP.

Thanks again.


----------



## Randall (Sep 7, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> First, thanks to everyone for your opinions.
> 
> These issues are really my biggest/only concern. And a drive by weigh-in (so to speak) would be our objective. The fish would be managed (in large 120 qt. aerated & rejuvenated coolers) and transported back to the lake in groups ASAP.
> 
> Thanks again.



I suggest Please Release Me in the coolers instead of Rejuvenade.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 8, 2010)

Randall said:


> I suggest Please Release Me in the coolers instead of Rejuvenade.



Well Sir ..... if http://www.bassmedics.com/rejuvenade.html  were to be sponsoring your club's weigh-ins, I'm not so sure that you would be using another product.

And look who's on their home page, endorsing the product.

I know that you have your reasons for suggesting this Randall, please send me a pm.

Thanks for your suggestion, I value, and appreciate the fact that you are willing to share your experience with different products that you put through the test. Please understand my positioning.


----------



## jerad (Sep 8, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Well Sir ..... if http://www.bassmedics.com/rejuvenade.html  were to be sponsoring your club's weigh-ins, I'm not so sure that you would be using another product.
> 
> And look who's on their home page, endorsing the product.
> 
> ...


  WOW. Randall I think HH just gave you the John Boat BEAT DOWN!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 8, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, I value, and appreciate the fact that you are willing to share your experience with different products that you put through the test. Please understand my positioning.



READ AGAIN : I meant no disrespect to Mr. Kirkpatrick.



jerad said:


> WOW. Randall I think HH just gave you the John Boat BEAT DOWN!!



I was only explaining the reason that a specific product may or may not be used.


----------



## LIPS (Sep 8, 2010)

Both lakes STINK!  I would prefer Stone Mountain if those are the choices.  Or NEITHER!


----------



## Randall (Sep 9, 2010)

My reason is that the Rejuvanade brand has shown me no reason to use it and from my own knowlege of Biology I can say it makes little sense to stimulate any creature that is held in captivity for later release. I will not use it until they show me that they have done the research to back up any claims and that their product is as good as the company who has. I asked the owners of the other company to back up the claims they had and they did to me personally even though we strongly disagree on many other things. So, I would never think about adding anything to my livewell without facts to back it up other than look how lively those fish are that we just added a stimulant to whether or not they are sponsor. 

That's my reason and no offense taken by me and that's not a beat down. Just Terry and myself with two different views on something. Wouldn't be the first time and probably will not be the last either. I have known Terry for years and while we don't always agree Terry has always been a freind and all around good guy.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 9, 2010)

LIPS said:


> Both lakes STINK!  I would prefer Stone Mountain if those are the choices.  Or NEITHER!



How about LUCAS instead 

Or even better, you get us permission to have a tourney on each of the Henry County Reservoirs 

Just kiddin' lips . We just need to take our schedule a lil' farther North, so that's what this debate is about.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Randall,

I knew that you had a legit reason for choosing one product over another. I do not have a biology back ground. I just strive to gather sponsors to try to keep the sport growing. And once a deal is make, I'm gonna stand faithful.

And I honor our friendship as well Randall.








Randall said:


> My reason is that the Rejuvanade brand has shown me no reason to use it and from my own knowlege of Biology I can say it makes little sense to stimulate any creature that is held in captivity for later release. I will not use it until they show me that they have done the research to back up any claims and that their product is as good as the company who has. I asked the owners of the other company to back up the claims they had and they did to me personally even though we strongly disagree on many other things. So, I would never think about adding anything to my livewell without facts to back it up other than look how lively those fish are that we just added a stimulant to whether or not they are sponsor.
> 
> That's my reason and no offense taken by me and that's not a beat down. Just Terry and myself with two different views on something. Wouldn't be the first time and probably will not be the last either. I have known Terry for years and while we don't always agree Terry has always been a freind and all around good guy.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 9, 2010)

When are you looking to add these to the schedule??  Just look at the results from all the clubs that fished Black Shoals the last year including CWBC with an 18 lb and 20lb sack last fall, that lake is far from stink, Stone Mtn on the other hand I personally can't stand.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 9, 2010)

Steve78 said:


> When are you looking to add these to the schedule?



New 2011 schedule announcement is due around Thanks Giving Weekend.


----------

